# oil pressure issues/461" stroker



## pads4 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lookig for some help. I have a 1970 GTO with a much modified 400. It is now a Jim Butler stroker. My issue is two fold, first I have oil coming out of my dipstick tube at highway speeds (2500-3000rpm). I have a high pressure oil pump and no other leaks anywhere, is this normal, anyone else have this problem? Thinking crankcase pressure is too high. Second, what is the high perf oil pumps normally run at. I remember my '69 was 70-80psi at 4-5000rpm. This one seems very high, sometimes at 100psi. Haven't had a GTO in 25 yrs so trying to remember all this stuff. Thx for the help!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like you need different breathers in your valve covers, something that allows more air to escape. Also check your PCV to make sure it isn't clogged.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

We generally use the 60 lb. pump for street applications. If the 80 lb. pump is there, when "cold", pressure can go upwards of 100 lbs. 

Excess crankcase pressure and "high" oil pressure are unrelated. Agreed, if breathers aren't "there", they need to be. 

How many miles on the new engine?

Jim


----------



## pads4 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help, motor has 300 miles on it. It has breathers in the valve covers and no PCV.


----------

